# Different breeds and milk tastes



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I've done research on the different dairy breeds, but all I really get is milk volume, not really taste. What are your opinions regarding the tastes of these breeds. I understand that diet has a role, but genetics would definately play a big part. Also, about crosses. onder: 

Oberhaslis:
Sannen:
LaMancha:
Alpine:
Boer/Dairy crosses:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was little, my mom always had goats....never the same breed so there was usually 3 does: a Nubian, Alpine and Togg from what I recall, The Alpine had a very strong flavored milk and the Nubian the sweeter..the Togg was in between. From what I've heard, the Saanen milk isn't as high in butterfat and tastes like 2% cow milk.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Over the years I've had a Lamancha, Alpine, Nubian, Togg. I found the Togg to have strong flavored milk, then the Alpine. The Nubian and Lamncha had the best tasting milk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Liz and Peggy

you will get better tasting milk from the lamancha or nubian from what I have gathered

my oberhaslis didnt have terrible milk but it depended on the lines. Some tasted better then others.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I have the Nigies and Mini-Manchas and going by my customers they prefer the Mini-Manchas milk over the Nigies.

As for myself I do prefer the LaMancha/Mini-Mancha and then I would choose the Nubians.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

My Lamanchas have wonderful milk. I used to have Alpines and their milk was good too, but not as sweet or creamy as my Lamancha girls.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I want some more LaManchas, but they are hard to find in my area. I love them, but they will only be for my family to milk, so the show ones are way outta my price range. I have a LaMancha/Boer, a pure LaMancha doeling (who is completely adorable) and a LaMancha/Saanen doeling. I think the LaMancha/Boer is bred to a Savanna right now. I will do an ultrasound maybe next week. The other two are too little to breed and I want a pure LaMancha buck for them anyway. I have a pure Alpine, but I'm not as excited about her milk like the LaMancha. We are just surrounded by meat goats, so I lack alot of options. If I could find 2 LaMancha bucks, I would just keep them for as long as i could. My husband is already planning a buck area in case I find something.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

We will be having LaMancha/Saanen cross kids next spring, I'm curious if anyone on here has had that cross and what they thought of the milk. We are using a friend's buck. They have a Boer buck,a young Nubian buck,and the young Saanen buck. We want to eventually be able to milk through and we want to keep one of the doelings next spring, so we decided on the Saanen buck, now I'm hoping the milk from such a cross will be tasty enough.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I think that the higher butter fat content in the milk is maybe why is taste better, hence the Nubian and Lamancha. Their milk has a higher butterfat content. The Togg was originally bred for stronger tasting milk as they were the breed most preferred for cheese making.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

tracyqh said:


> I want some more LaManchas, but they are hard to find in my area. I love them, but they will only be for my family to milk, so the show ones are way outta my price range. I have a LaMancha/Boer, a pure LaMancha doeling (who is completely adorable) and a LaMancha/Saanen doeling. I think the LaMancha/Boer is bred to a Savanna right now. I will do an ultrasound maybe next week. The other two are too little to breed and I want a pure LaMancha buck for them anyway. I have a pure Alpine, but I'm not as excited about her milk like the LaMancha. We are just surrounded by meat goats, so I lack alot of options. If I could find 2 LaMancha bucks, I would just keep them for as long as i could. My husband is already planning a buck area in case I find something.


Hey, tracyqh, I have a 6 mo. old registered Lamancha doeling that I've decided to sell. She's from good lines and the price is very reasonable. Where in Ohio are you located? I only live about 10 miles from the Ohio/Michigan line. Let me know if you'd like more details and I'll PM you.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oberhaslis: Average butterfat, their milk is pretty good.
Sannen: Low butterfat, their milk is ok, but isn't as good as a goat with higher butterfat.
LaMancha: Mid to high butterfat, their milk is awesome.
Alpine: In between Oberhasli and Saanen
Boer/Dairy crosses: Boers have milk like butter, so crossed with a dairy you're going to get lower production but the milk will have higher butterfat.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks! Now I'm excited to get my LaMancha/Boer milking and will breed my Saanen to a boer to get a higher butterfat in her offsprings milk. This was great info! Thanks Goat Buddies!!!! :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The only thing about breeding a Saanen to a boer is that the sire is the one who generally carries the dominant milking gene which he will throw to his daughters, and boers tend not to milk as much as dairy breeds. So even though you're going to get higher butterfat from the offspring, their chances of giving less milk are increased.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

That's okay. After milking 4 goats, I might be happy to have a shorter milking cycle!


----------

